# Gaggia Classic Running Costs



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Has anyone calculated the running costs of the Gaggia classic? It would be good to know how much it costs me to have it on for a couple of hours at a time.

thanks


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

No idea, but probably pales into insignificance next to the cost of beans wasted through sink shots!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

As Earlepap said - I think electricity is around 10-15p per kWh in the UK, meaning that having the element on for an hour (which isn't the case as once it has heated up it will be off for several minutes at a time) would cost you about 20p (I think the draw is around 1.4 kW) but probably closer to 10p factoring in how long the element and pump are actually on. Not much compared to the cost of beans + milk!


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks you


----------

